# Grit Question



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

Would a brand like Kaytee Hi Calcium grit for large birds be a good grit to offer?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looking at the description, it seems OK, but I think it is really better to get a grit made up for pigeons. Birdmom4ever posted a couple of pigeon supply links in another thread:


Foy’s Pigeon Supply: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

Global Pigeon Supply: http://globalpigeon.com/

These sell pigeon grit

JOhn


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Grit*

You should also be able to buy pigeon grit from any feed store, as well as pigeon mix. Do you have a feed store near by? Check the phone book.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-stones.html
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-minerals.html

here are some other choices as well. Yong


I use the APC Calcium Cake, APC PVM Powder,APC Mineral Block, and a couple others.


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link Yong. I ran out of what the rehabber gave me and there are no such things as feed stores anywhere near Stamford, CT. So far I have only found one pet store that carries Pigeon Feed but I wish it came without the corn 'cause Piper refuses to eat them! She just flips them out and they land everywhere!


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I know what you mean about the feed flipping thing. My daughters pigeon is making me nuts with it. I use 1% safflower, and thats what he wants. He flips all the food out until he can find the safflowers. Yes he is fat. 

So...that same company that I sent you the link on has dowel front feeders, and I just ordered one. I am going to close one side off so he is forced to stick his head in and not flip seeds everywhere. Yong


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry you have no feed stores around. You can order on-line, of course, but shipping is pricey on heavy items. Fortunately if you just have a pigeon or two a little grit goes a long way.

Birds are picky eaters and pigeons no exception. I always have trouble when I have a pigeon or two alone in a cage because they pick out only the seeds they like best (usually safflower and milo) and leave the rest. It's different in the loft--easier to feed them a set amount and because of competition they usually clean it all up. Mine leave corn for last at some times of the year and peas at other times. They are currently leaving the peas for last. But usually it's the corn that gets eaten last. And it has to be popcorn--they won't eat the large kernel corn that comes in some pigeon mix.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Another Thought on Feed*

Here is my two cents. Pigeons can be like children. If given a choice between peas, carrots and other vegetables, or sweets, the good stuff may be what they eat last if at all.

My mother made us eat a little of everything, and you passed on desert, if you passed on those peas !  

The best way to insure that your birds are eating all the right stuff, is to control the amounts of feed. Perhaps you start with a teaspoon and insure that every last seed is consumed, before you offer another. Once they start getting real picky and throwing seeds away, then they have had enough. Just remember all those starving birds in China story.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Warren, As soon as Draco's babies are weened, he's going on your "fasting" diet. =) Yong


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Yong said:


> Warren, As soon as Draco's babies are weened, he's going on your "fasting" diet. =) Yong


 Good Point, I would totally disregard this feeding ideal, if there are babies in the nest.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

I bought red something pigeon grit with Calcium at Southern Farm states for $12 and the 12% protien Pigeon feed for $15.

I also got 10 Gallon tote bins to put the feed in from walmart $2.

For birds that are racing, feed 18% protien.


----------

